
Satya Nadella: DREAMers make our country and communities stronger - coloneltcb
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/dreamers-make-our-country-communities-stronger-satya-nadella
======
e9
This really frustrates me. Children should not be punished for crimes of
parents but they should also not benefit from them. As legal immigrant that
went through tons of trouble to get my green card after 8 years I feel
insulted when people praise illegal immigrants. If you want open borders then
change the law, until then its illegal. To me this is similar to parents
robbing a bank and giving children 100K and government is saying "oh, don't
punish children for parent's crimes so go ahead and keep those 100K, it's ok".
They should be deported and blame their parents for it, not the government.

~~~
drewrv
The thing about the immigration debate in this country is that neither side
can agree on the severity of entering our country without papers. You just
compared it to robbing a bank. I think of it more like jaywalking.

The thought that a child would be taken from their home and put on a one way
plane to a place they've never been before because their parents are guilty of
jaywalking seems dystopian.

~~~
amagaeru
So how do you feel about trespassing?

------
tristram_shandy
>As a CEO, I see each day the direct contributions that talented employees
from around the world bring to our company, our customers and to the broader
economy. We care deeply about the DREAMers who work at Microsoft and fully
support them. We will always stand for diversity and economic opportunity for
everyone.

Diversity doesn't require illegal immigration, nor are the children of illegal
immigrants particularly beneficial to their host country -- if you have any
faith in our system (that should be designed to select for the best and
brightest), you'd have to admit that the immigrants admitted by a real merit-
based immigration system would be superior to immigrants admitted more or less
at random. The only traits that illegal immigration selects for are
desperation and a willingness to break laws and live on the fringes of
society.

Not that I believe Satya Nadella is sincere in any case, this is just evidence
of the growing politicization of large tech companies (as the anti-trust suits
loom) -- large corporations don't support liberal causes out of genuine
concern (corporations are by default, sociopathic) -- they're trying to do
political astroturfing: the goal is to prolong the continued existence of
their monopolies. If the issue of concentration of power in the tech giants
were to be handled solely (and dispassionately) by the appropriate financial
regulatory bodies, it would be over very quickly. The large tech giants plan
to avoid that by making their existence an ongoing issue in the cultural cold
war, split the popular opinion down the middle, and make the issue too
political to ever be resolved.

~~~
muddi900
I think the suggestion is that if the immigrants were Caucasian, this would
not be a big deal. Which is true; most people of Irish, Scottish and German
descent came here when the standards of entry were fad less rigorous. If lax
immigration policy selects for illegal behavior, then most Caucasian should be
sequestered into camps, should they make us the victims of their illegal
behavior.

~~~
nostrademons
Irish immigrants during the 1840-1900 period were not initially considered
"white", nor were Italians & Spanish during their period of peak immigration
(1890-1920 & 1830-1860, respectively). You see this with NINA (No Irish Need
Apply) signs around the turn of the century, and with old WW2 movies where the
Italian and Spanish characters are often still called "wops" or "spics". There
are some fascinating books and articles on this, eg.
[https://books.google.ie/books/about/How_the_Irish_became_whi...](https://books.google.ie/books/about/How_the_Irish_became_white.html?id=w7ztAAAAMAAJ&redir_esc=y)

The history of immigration and of "whiteness" in the U.S. is a fascinating
study in cognitive biases. If you look at groups that we consider fully
American now (eg. Irish-Americans) vs. how we considered them when they first
immigrated, it's night-and-day (except for African-Americans people, who were
shat upon when they were first brought over and are still shat upon now). It's
clear, historically, that we were mistaken in the past, and yet _people still
make the same mistake_ , probably because it is evolutionarily useful to
consider yourself superior to other people and socially useful to do so in
groups. Indeed, even in the most PC, liberal, progressive, colorblind,
diversity-affirming circles, the same dynamic still plays out, except that the
"other" in those cases is rural dwellers, or people who didn't graduate from
college, or folks who live in the South.

